#ubuntu-sa 2012-05-15
<Piazy> hello
<Piazy> good morning
#ubuntu-sa 2012-05-20
<sary> Salutation.
<sary> hello bilal
<sary> please add me to the admin's list .. http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-sa
<sary> i have changed my preferred contact address on launchpad , and as a result i lost the privilege as one.
<sary> How is your new life in canada .
<MohamedAlaa98> Hello guys!
#ubuntu-sa 2013-05-15
<sary> <3
#ubuntu-sa 2017-05-16
<man_arab> ?
